# Codes P20EE, P20E2, P20E4, P229E, CEL, Exhaust Fluid Poor Quality



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Usually it is not an issue with the actual DEF but just a wrong reading.

This thread goes into some fixes: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201...1-exhaust-fluid-quality-poor-caution-dic.html


----------

